# Processeur chauffe sans activité ?



## Ycare (8 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Bon, la version courte : Depuis hier, sans que je n'ai installé quoique ce soit de nouveau, juste en travaillant, j'ai remarqué que mon IMac G5 (rev B) ne fait que monter en température et cela sans aucune raison. D'abord inquiet du bruit des ventilos, je regarde la température du proc qui oscille entre 80° et 85°, et cela même quand il vient juste de démarrer sans rien de lancé. 

Le moniteur d'activité n'indique rien du tout qui puisse occupé le processeur, et ce dernier a une activité quasi nulle... et pourtant il chauffe il chauffe. 


Donc la version longue : Bien sur j'ai essayé les scripts Onyx et ToolzX, nettoyage cache, reset des ram au bongs, réparation des permissions. J'ai même ouvert ma bête inquiet d'un soucis matériel. Rien, pas de poussière et rien n'a changé.

Comment donc un processeur peut se mettre à chauffer autant sans aucune activité ? C'est ça que je ne comprend pas moi... Je suis tout nioubie sur Mac et ce problème je sais l'identifier sur PC, mais là... 

Le moniteur d'activité est fiable non ? Si oui, le problème ne peut-être QUE matériel n'est ce pas ? Sinon, bah... si quelqu'un a une idée, c'est le bienvenu, j'ai cherché sur le forum, mais ormis les sujets récurrents sur le bruit et la temp de l'IMac, rien sur ce cas précis.


Je précise que depuis 2 mois je n'ai eu aucun réel soucis avec mon IMac :love: , la température moyene au démarrage était de 55° et après plusieurs heures de taf et de films aux environs de 75°, en aucun cas un 85° au repos.


Merci !


----------



## Berry (8 Octobre 2005)

ne srait-il pas un peu encrassé ?
poussières bouchant plus ou moins les arrivées d'air, notamment au niveau du proc, sur les fines ailettes du radiateur ?


----------



## Ycare (8 Octobre 2005)

Et bien... comme tu peux lire, j'ai tenté de l'ouvrir déjà pour vérifier, et même si je n'ai pas osé soulever le boitier "G5" pour voir l'état du radiateur en dessous, le fait que tout l'IMac soit dénué de poussières, que je ne l'ai que depuis 2 mois, et que le problème esta rrivé soudainement et non progressivement, je pense pouvoir affirmer que ce n'est pas à cause de nos petit amis acariens que mon processeur chauffe.

Une autre idée ?

Je vous demande ça, même si je suis presque sur que de totue façon un tour à l'Apple Center sera indispensable, car c'est vraiment louche là...


----------



## Ycare (8 Octobre 2005)

Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit, il semblerait que je ne sais pas bien lire le moniteur d'activité :

Le % user est très élevé et celui du système faible, environ 90/10. Et comme apparemment tout le petit schéma d'utilisation du CPU est rempli jusqu'en haut, cela signifie qu'il est utilisé à 100% en continu, c'est cela non ? Si ce n'était pas le cas les petits carrés seraient noirs, n'est ce pas ?

Mais dans ce cas je n'ai aucune application qui utilise le processeur à 100%, donc qu'est ce qui utilise le processeur en dehors du moniteur d'activité ? Je ne comprend pas .


Mais ça chauffe vraiment trop... qu'est ce qui peut bien mettre le bordel comme ça...

Help svp >_<


----------



## Berry (8 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit, il semblerait que je ne sais pas bien lire le moniteur d'activité :
> 
> Le % user est très élevé et celui du système faible, environ 90/10. Et comme apparemment tout le petit schéma d'utilisation du CPU est rempli jusqu'en haut, cela signifie qu'il est utilisé à 100% en continu, c'est cela non ? Si ce n'était pas le cas les petits carrés seraient noirs, n'est ce pas ?
> 
> ...




E r dans la fenêtre du moniteur d'acitvité (pomme+alt+1) tu as le détail des tâches en cours, c'est plus parlant que les "petits carrés noirs"


----------



## Ycare (8 Octobre 2005)

Voilà qui sera plus parlant ^^ :


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Octobre 2005)

Je n'ai pas Tiger, mais je trouve que chacune de tes application prend ENORMEMENT de place en mémoire virtuelle.

Est-ce que c'est pareil chez tout le monde ? (Notamment au niveau des dashboard :rose: ) Si oui, dans ce cas, je vais rester très sagement devant mon Panther, même si mémoire réelle et virtuelle n'ont que peut de point communs.:sleep:


----------



## Zigo4 (8 Octobre 2005)

J'ai encore Panther,
mais j'ai lu dans une revue que l'on pouvait se débarrasser du Dashboard via le Terminal en le désactivant.



Lancer l'utilitaire Terminal et tapez:

defaults write com.apple.dashboard mcx-disabled -boolean YES

ceci indique qu'il faut désactiver Dashboard. Pour que ce changement soit pris en compte il faut relancer le Dock.

Pour le réactiver, répéter l'opération en saisissant NO à la place de YES en bout de la commande.
Dashboard sera nouveau accessible avec ses widgets en utilisant la touche F12.



Voilà ce qui est noté dans le magazine. Je ne peus pas essayer mais si ça peut aider...

P.S.: Peut être quelqu'un peut confirmer cet info???


----------



## Ycare (8 Octobre 2005)

Le truc c'est que je m'étais déjà dit que c'était peut-être le Dashboard, et donc j'ai déjà essayé de redémarrer sans le lancer ===> idem.

C'est juste que pour l'exemple du screenshot j'avais ouvert le dashboard, mais il monte dans les 85° même quand je n'ai que Finder et le Dock d'ouvert (en plus des quelques conneries liées au système).

Je ne comprend vraiment pas... J'ai essayé de créer un autre utilisateur => Pareil.

Ce n'est donc pas lié au user mais à un élément inné au système.

Demain après le taff je tenterais une sauvegarde complète de mon hdd et de réinstaller un Tiger tout frais, ça me permettra de savoir si le problème est matériel ou non...

C'est tout de même rageant de ne pas savoir pourquoi tout à coup ça s'emballe...  J'aimerais pas refaire la même erreur de si tôt.

Et sinon pout la mémoire virtuelle... je vais essayer de trouver d'autres screenshot sur le net car j'avoue ne pas me souvenir de comment c'était avant :/


----------



## Ycare (8 Octobre 2005)

Ok donc la mémoire virtuelle c'est normal, et en effet aussi, j'avais raison, ma saloperie de cpu est bien en utilisation à 100% continue, c'est la raison pour laquelle il chauffe.

Et dans le même genre cette saloperie de moniteur d'activité ne me montre absolument pas tout de ce qui se passe, car il oublie de me signaler qui utilise mon proc à 90% 

Rah, désolé mais j'en ai marre là, où puis je trouver les éléments qui se charge au démarrage ?
Account>Login, Library>Startupitems, et c'est tout ? Autre part ?


----------



## JediMac (8 Octobre 2005)

Tu as jeté un ½il à ce sujet.
Et sinon un truc que si on ne le sait pas, on ira jamais chercher de ce côté...


----------



## Ycare (9 Octobre 2005)

Ouh je t'aime toi !!!!

Le coup de l'impression en attente était la bonne, quel flaire mais quel flaire !!!

*SMACK*


Merci !!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Octobre 2005)

Plu de problème donc ??

Je pense que si tu avais affiché tout les processus et non pas ceux seulement de ta session, tu aurais vue celui qui te montait ton processeur à 100%

Est-ce qu'il montait réellement à 85° ??


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2005)

Quelle version du syst&#232;me utilises-tu ? Car normalement avec la 10.4.2, les widgets devraient utiliser moins de m&#233;moire.
En plus il semble que tu aies modifier le look du syst&#232;me. Qu'est-ce que cela donne si tu supprimes toutes les applications inutiles de ce genre. Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que le moniteur d'activit&#233; indique une utilisation de la CPU &#224; 94% pour l'utilisateur, alors que l'application qui consomme le plus est Firefox avec 7.3% ???


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Octobre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que le moniteur d'activité indique une utilisation de la CPU à 94% pour l'utilisateur, alors que l'application qui consomme le plus est Firefox avec 7.3% ???



Remarque bien la barre de défilement vertical sur la capture d'écran : tu ne vois que la moitié des processus de l'utilisateur. 
Et je suis par certain que tu ait une véritable aperçu de ce qui se passe sur ton ordinateur lorsque tu ne regarde que les processus de l'utilisateur. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux regarder TOUS les processus.


----------



## JediMac (9 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Ouh je t'aime toi !!!!
> 
> Le coup de l'impression en attente était la bonne, quel flaire mais quel flaire !!!
> 
> ...


Arf, ne me remercie pas, je n'ai fait que mon métier de superhéro :style:.


----------



## Scorpion (9 Octobre 2005)

Dis moi superhéro, comment connaitre la temperature de mon processeur ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Octobre 2005)

Scorpion a dit:
			
		

> comment connaitre la temperature de mon processeur ?




D&#233;j&#224;, approche ta main de la zone ou t'as le porsso ! Si tu sent qu'il vaut mieux pas toucher, c'est que c'est &#224; plus de 60&#176;

Si non, Temp Monitor
permet de savoir la temp&#233;rature de diff&#233;rents &#233;l&#233;ments suivent le mod&#232;le de mac que tu as. Il inclus Temp Monitor Little pour avoir la temp dans la barre des menus.

Quelqu'un dois pouvoir tout de m&#234;me te donner un meilleur logiciel que celui-ci.:sleep:


----------



## Scorpion (9 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, approche ta main de la zone ou t'as le porsso ! Si tu sent qu'il vaut mieux pas toucher, c'est que c'est à plus de 60°
> 
> Si non, Temp Monitor
> permet de savoir la température de différents éléments suivent le modèle de mac que tu as. Il inclus Temp Monitor Little pour avoir la temp dans la barre des menus.
> ...


OK, merci.  
Je viens de comprendre que mon G4 n'a pas de sonde de température. Faut dire que le ventilo tourne en permanence.


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Remarque bien la barre de défilement vertical sur la capture d'écran : tu ne vois que la moitié des processus de l'utilisateur.


Oui, mais c'est classé par "% CPU" et on voit les processus qui consomment le plus


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Octobre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est classé par "% CPU" et on voit les processus qui consomment le plus


 Haha... petit coquin ! Tu m'as eu ! :rateau: :rateau:   Désolé !


Remarque, sur Panther, les taches d'impressions ne sont pas sur les sessions. Est-ce le cas sur Tiger ?


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2005)

Il faudrait voir ce que donne un "top" dans un terminal


----------



## Ycare (10 Octobre 2005)

Ah, dans ma joie j'avais zappé la plériade de réponses qui ont suivi mon allégresse ^^

Donc oui, dans l'ordre :

- Mon proc montait bien à 85°, même une fois à 86,5°, moi qui pensais que 85 était la limite pour le reboot, apparemment non. j'espère au moins que la sécurité température existe bel et bien, car je me demande bien quand elle se déclenche... 

- Le moniteur d'activité était en effet classé par % d'utilisation, et ce n'est que suite à vos remarques que j'ai repéré la possibilité de changé les types de process visible -_-, chui nioubi encore ici moi :/

- Ma première réaction avait bien entendu été de couper tout ce qui se lançait au démarrage genre Shapeshifter, Adium, et tout le tralala, mais rien n'y faisait, cette saloperie d'impression te fait monter ton proc comme un volcan quand il n'arrive pas à imprimer. Apple devrait penser à une update à ce sujet...


Et pis vala, merci pour vos réponses ^


----------



## Alex.KelT (10 Mars 2006)

Hello je remonte le sujet car j'ai exactement le même problème que toi Ycare.

Quelle a été la solution STP ??


----------



## Alex.KelT (10 Mars 2006)

SOLUTION TROUVEE ! Il faut killer le process de VIREX qui bouffe 80% du processeur !




NE TELECHARGEZ PAS CETTE DAUBE !


----------



## titigrou (18 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

C'est de pire en pire, mon imac hurle alors que le processeur est utilise à 25% max!!!!
J'ai mis les performances en automatique.
En réduite, il y a en permanence un bruit de fond...
Concernant les températures, 70 pour le proc, et 50 pour le hd...
Mon imac est un 17 pouces rev B...
Help me je suis désespéré...


----------



## Sim le pirate (18 Mars 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> C'est de pire en pire, mon imac hurle alors que le processeur est utilise à 25% max!!!!
> J'ai mis les performances en automatique.
> ...



As-tu choisi, dans le moniteur d'activité, d'afficher "toutes les opérations" au lieu de 
"mes opérations"? Tu verras ainsi tous les processus en cours...


----------



## titigrou (18 Mars 2006)

Oui bien sur, et il y en a un paquet!


----------



## HmJ (20 Mars 2006)

Et si tu demarrais ton ordi sur le disque d'installation de l'OS ? Il y a un outil de checkup. Peut-etre un probleme de DD en train de mourir...


----------



## titigrou (20 Mars 2006)

Un dd en train de mourir???
Euh...
Ben en fait le bruit ca le fait depuis le début, c'est à dire depuis juillet... donc bon...


----------



## Imaginus (20 Mars 2006)

70 degrés ? 

Hum ca sent la pate thermique mal mise...


----------



## titigrou (20 Mars 2006)

Tu pense que ca peut venir de là?
Et je peux faire quoi dans ce cas là?
Parce que le sav apple, pas d'ordi pendant 2 mois, c'est pas évident surtout que j'ai plein de rapports à rendre pour la fin de l'annèe...


----------



## titigrou (25 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,
la je suis  a 58,9 en cpu et 50 en hard drive, et ça fait du bruit...   :mouais: :rose:


----------

